# Barends ja oder nein?



## snake999acid (21. Dezember 2006)

wofür braucht man BarEnds am XC-Hardtail?
Ich versteh die funktion net wirklich, außer dass man beim fahren die hände dort festhalten kann...


----------



## CassandraComplx (21. Dezember 2006)

- beitet mehr Griffmöglichkeiten
- mehr Druck aufm VR beim Uphill
- subjektiv angenehmer zu fahren im Wiegetritt
- Suchfunktion

Aber: nur am Flatbar montieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (21. Dezember 2006)

Ja, halt mal umgreifen.
Ich kann ohne bar-ends nicht vernünftig im stehen fahren.
Sie wiegen doch nix.


----------



## Peter88 (21. Dezember 2006)

"Aber: nur am Flatbar montieren..."

genau damit es cool aussieht.

 tss


----------



## CassandraComplx (21. Dezember 2006)

Peter88 schrieb:


> "Aber: nur am Flatbar montieren..."
> 
> genau damit es cool aussieht.
> 
> tss


 
sonst kommt die Stylepolizei


----------



## dubbel (21. Dezember 2006)

bei griffen die zum ende hin dicker werden, geht das auch ohen die hörnchen


----------



## deathtrap18 (21. Dezember 2006)

für mich sind die für Uphill unerlässlich!

aber ich finde die klassische Version (am Barend-Ende leicht gekrüpft + insgesamt etwas längere Barends) funktioneller als die z. Zt. (wenn auch vielleicht optisch besseraussehenden) kurzen, geraden Barends.

wenn du bergauf an den Barends reißt, lassen die sich wie eine Achse verwenden und durch die Krüpfung läufst du nicht Gefahr runter zu rutschen und einen Sturz zu provuzieren.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (21. Dezember 2006)

Peter88 schrieb:


> (...)
> bar-ends (...) wiegen doch nix.



 Die musst du mir zeigen, wie greifst du das Vakuum und wie hältst du es am Rad?

Und: Die "Krüpfung" heißt Kröpfung und weniger Abrutschgefahr besteht mit Handschuhen.


----------



## Catsoft (21. Dezember 2006)

Ich pack den Bullen bergauf auch gerne mal an den Hörnen, das RR an den Bremsgriffen...


----------



## deathtrap18 (21. Dezember 2006)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:


> Und: Die "Krüpfung" heißt Kröpfung und weniger Abrutschgefahr besteht mit Handschuhen.



 ja... Krüpfung Kröpfung .... Köpfung       ist doch wurst 

Mit Abrutschgefahr meinte ich mehr nach vorne hin,. über das Barend-Ende hinaus,

griffige Handschuhe nützen da nichts,..  eher störend, da ich Bergauf im Wiegetritt die Barends wie eine Achse inmitten meinen Händen nutze und hin und her rollen lasse. (kommt auch auf die % Steigung an, aber halt bei mittleren Anstiegen)           

bei starken, extremen Steigungen, bei denen das VR fast hochgeht, sieht dat ja anders aus


----------



## crasher-mike (21. Dezember 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Ich pack den Bullen bergauf auch gerne mal an den Hörnen, das RR an den Bremsgriffen...




sehr nett ausgedrückt  

ich möchte die Dinger auch nicht missen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (21. Dezember 2006)

Also ich möchte meine Barends auch nicht missen ,weil sie mir einfach mehr Griffmöglichkeiten bieten und ich sonst wohl beim Marathon keinen Berg hochkomme.

Ich versteh ehrlich gesagt auch nicht die Leute, die ohne fahren nur um Gewicht zu sparen, da geht man besser vorher mal lange kacken


----------



## Focusbiker90 (21. Dezember 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Ich versteh ehrlich gesagt auch nicht die Leute, die ohne fahren nur um Gewicht zu sparen, da geht man besser vorher mal lange kacken



   

Damit ich auch was beitrage... I love it! Grad erst neue, leichtere gekauft 



Micha


----------



## xc-mtb (21. Dezember 2006)

Also, die Vakuum-BarEnds werden mit einer Hülle aus Antimaterie im Raum am Bike fixiert. Verlangt etwas Übung im Bau, aber wer das einmal in einer Verbindung von Naben und Felgen gemacht hat sollte das doch wissen. 

Sonst bringen die Bar-Ends sehr viel wenn sie denn optimal eingestellt sind. Sie bieten dann mehr Griffpositionen und mehr Druck im Wiegetritt am Berg. Einfach mal probieren. Ich habe seit Weihnachten 2005 auch wieder welche am Bike und habe sie in jedem Rennen genossen.

Gruß

Matze


----------



## dkiki (21. Dezember 2006)

nie mehr ohne


----------



## Delgado (21. Dezember 2006)

Verkaufe Tune Barends Sonderedition "Tune FRM Cup 2006" in silber und bronze  

Bitte nur ernstgemeinte Angebote via PN


----------



## Beach90 (21. Dezember 2006)

Hätte auch noch welche in Silber abzugeben ....

aber nur für den NP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (21. Dezember 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Ich versteh ehrlich gesagt auch nicht die Leute, die ohne fahren nur um Gewicht zu sparen, da geht man besser vorher mal lange kacken



You make my day 

Was die Stylepuzilei sagt is mir realtiv wurscht. Hab nen Riser mit Hörnchen... 

so far...

Micha


----------



## roadrunner_gs (21. Dezember 2006)

Wenn dann müssen die leider auch die richtige Klemmung haben.
Die alten Roox-Teile waren für den Arsch, die konnte man mit 15 Nm festknallen - da hatte man schon Angst den Lenker zu zerquetschen - und die drehten sich im Einsatz immer noch weg.
Extralite und tune haben (leider) eine ähnliche Klemmung, die von den XLC (und Konsorten) mit der nach hinten offenen Schelle sehen da schon besser aus, sind aber natürlich nicht so hip.
Seit den Roox-Teilen bin ich von Barends geheilt.


----------



## race-jo (21. Dezember 2006)

ich fahr ohne und komm jedes steilstück hoch, außerdem finde ich sie in der abfahrt störend.


----------



## snake999acid (21. Dezember 2006)

also das mim "vergreifen" ist wohl naplike oder net? ^^
den lenker werd ich wohl in meinem leben net "verfehlen"


----------



## skyphab (21. Dezember 2006)

So als Tipp, die Scott RC Hörnchen habe eine offene Klemmung, sind somit offiziell für Carbonlenker geeignet und wiegen im Set 58g.

Der Witz dabei ist, dass die Dinger irgendwas um die 20 Euro kosten. Wollte das nur mal loswerden


----------



## FeierFox (21. Dezember 2006)

Die gibts auch von Smica, XLC usw. Sehr zu empfehlen übrigens


----------



## snake999acid (21. Dezember 2006)

skyphab schrieb:


> So als Tipp, die Scott RC Hörnchen habe eine offene Klemmung, sind somit offiziell für Carbonlenker geeignet und wiegen im Set 58g.
> 
> Der Witz dabei ist, dass die Dinger irgendwas um die 20 Euro kosten. Wollte das nur mal loswerden



wie meinen? offene klemmung? foto? unterschied zu ner "normalen"?


----------



## roadrunner_gs (22. Dezember 2006)

offene Klemmung













geschlossene Klemmung


----------



## deathtrap18 (22. Dezember 2006)

snake999acid schrieb:


> also das mim "vergreifen" ist wohl naplike oder net? ^^
> den lenker werd ich wohl in meinem leben net "verfehlen"




wer hat was von vergreifen gesagt?   
hab ich was überlesen


----------



## Gery2005 (22. Dezember 2006)

Also ich habe zwei Jahre lang gemeint ich bräuche keine Barends.
Als ich mit einem Rad meines Kollegens gefahren bin, welches mit Hörnchen ausgestattet war, wusste ich, ich musste auch wieder mit fahren.

Mit diesen Dingern kann ich so extrem Druck am Pedal erzeugen, dass ich die paar Gramm mehr gerne in Kauf nehme!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-tim (22. Dezember 2006)

Ich fahr CC/Marathon nur mit Barends. Bieten einfach mehr Griffpositionen. Besonders im Uphill sind sie Gold wert! Hab bei mir "TUNE Rennhörnchen" drangebaut, sind Super Leicht und haben einen großen Durchmesser für besseren Halt.

Tim


----------



## lens83 (22. Dezember 2006)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> Sonst bringen die Bar-Ends sehr viel wenn sie denn optimal eingestellt sind. Sie bieten dann mehr Griffpositionen und mehr Druck im Wiegetritt am Berg.



mehr griffpositionen ok, aber mehr druck? das halte ich für ein gerücht...

seit ich viel mit rennrad trainiere brauche ich keine bar ends mehr


----------



## Focusbiker90 (22. Dezember 2006)

lens83 schrieb:


> mehr griffpositionen ok, aber mehr druck? das halte ich für ein gerücht...
> 
> seit ich viel mit rennrad trainiere brauche ich keine bar ends mehr



   

1. Klar bekommst du durch Barends mehr Druck auf's Vorderrad! Der Druckpunkt liegt etwas weiter vorne, als beim Lenker und somit baust du mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad aus!
2. Warum brauchst du, seitdem du mit RR trainierst, keine Barends mehr? Und wenn deine Begründung lauten sollte: "Beim RR- Lenker gibbet sowat auch nicht", dann wäre das ja auch IRGENDWIE falsch, denn du hast ja noch die Auflagefläche von den Bremshebeln, welche so ziemlich die selbe Funktion haben



Micha


----------



## lens83 (22. Dezember 2006)

Focusbiker90 schrieb:


> 1. Klar bekommst du durch Barends mehr Druck auf's Vorderrad! Der Druckpunkt liegt etwas weiter vorne, als beim Lenker und somit baust du mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad aus!
> 2. Warum brauchst du, seitdem du mit RR trainierst, keine Barends mehr? Und wenn deine Begründung lauten sollte: "Beim RR- Lenker gibbet sowat auch nicht", dann wäre das ja auch IRGENDWIE falsch, denn du hast ja noch die Auflagefläche von den Bremshebeln, welche so ziemlich die selbe Funktion haben
> 
> 
> ...



in meinem zitierten beitrag hatte ich den eindruck als ob von "druck" allgemein die rede wäre.
und wenn auch mehr druck auf dem vorderrad wäre, was soll das bitte bringen?  
ja stimmt schon dass die auflagefläche von den bremshebeln (zumindest bei shimano, bei campa sind es ja nur 2 stummelchen) ungefähr die selbe griffposition ergeben. ABER: aufwärts halte ich mich am geraden teil des lenkers fest und daher habe ich mich daran gewöhnt.


----------



## Focusbiker90 (22. Dezember 2006)

lens83 schrieb:


> in meinem zitierten beitrag hatte ich den eindruck als ob von "druck" allgemein die rede wäre.
> und wenn auch mehr druck auf dem vorderrad wäre, was soll das bitte bringen?
> ja stimmt schon dass die auflagefläche von den bremshebeln (zumindest bei shimano, bei campa sind es ja nur 2 stummelchen) ungefähr die selbe griffposition ergeben. ABER: aufwärts halte ich mich am geraden teil des lenkers fest und daher habe ich mich daran gewöhnt.



Ok, dann haben wir beide aneinander vorbei geredet
Mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad bringt viel, m.M.n.... Wie z.B. bei sehr steilen Anstiegen, wo schonmal gerne das VR abhebt, oder bei mir persönlich einfach mal schnell und kraftvoll beschleunigen kann... Das kann ich mit Barends irgendwie besser, als wenn ich nur am Lenker greife 


Micha


----------



## Schwarzwild (22. Dezember 2006)

Jetzt wirklich mal eine StylePolizei-Frage:

Ich bin gerade dabei, mein 2005er Modell (natürlich mit Riser ausgeliefert wie fast alle neuen bikes) wieder mehr in Richtung Race zu trimmen, d.h. Flatbar und Barends dran. Meine Frage: Gehen bei einem relativ neuen bike überhaupt noch die klassischen Onza-Schweinsfüsse (Porc Foots), oder müssen es so gerade, geometrische Teile sein, wie üblicherweise heute angeboten werden?


----------



## Col. Kurtz (22. Dezember 2006)

wenn du schon die stylepolizei fragst, dann: nein. nur die kurzen und nat. nur mit flatbar. punkt. (die alten sind meist auch bleischwer und bieten keinen verwertbaren mehrkomfort...)

ich sag: nur mit. viele vorteile, bei wenig mehrgewicht. die dinger von smica und co. sind opti. bieten imo absolut genug griffmöglichkeiten und wiegen _fast_ nix...


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (27. Dezember 2006)

> Ich versteh ehrlich gesagt auch nicht die Leute, die ohne fahren nur um Gewicht zu sparen, da geht man besser vorher mal lange kacken



Na ja erstmal sehen die wirklich sehr abartig aus, zum zweiten brauch ich die einfach nicht da ich im Wiegetritt den Lenker wie beim Fahren greife.


----------



## Single-Trail (28. Dezember 2006)

Was haltet ihr von den Ritchey WCS Bar Ends (wiegen 90 g) gibts für 14 euronen bei h&s in Bonn... ist die jemand von euch schon gefahren?? oder könnt ihr mir was besseres zu dem Preis empfehlen...? die oben von jemandem erwähnten Scott dinger will ich nicht (weil ich Scott nicht mag *gG* auch wenns markenfetischismuss ist)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (28. Dezember 2006)

Die oben erwähnten Scott-Dinger gibt's auch mit zig verschiedenen anderen Aufdrucken - XLC, Smica, Pocco, Post Moderne etc. Kannst ja mal danach schauen.

Die Ritchey wiegen real einiges mehr. 110 Gramm dürfte eher hinkommen.


----------



## hardflipper (31. Dezember 2006)

Ich hasse Hörnchem am Bike.

Zum Kaffee sind die mir schon lieber 

Für was zur Hölle brauche ich mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad?

Der Druck ist am Pedal besser aufgehoben!?


----------



## keroson (31. Dezember 2006)

Focusbiker90 schrieb:


> Ok, dann haben wir beide aneinander vorbei geredet
> Mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad bringt viel, m.M.n.... Wie z.B. bei sehr steilen Anstiegen, wo schonmal gerne das VR abhebt, oder bei mir persönlich einfach mal schnell und kraftvoll beschleunigen kann... Das kann ich mit Barends irgendwie besser, als wenn ich nur am Lenker greife
> 
> 
> Micha



labber kein sch*** das stimmt doch vorne und hinten nicht. bei nem ganz steilen BErg muss man doch erstmal den ganzen Schwerpunkt runterbringen, das heiß, "auf dem Oberrohr liegen" und ellenbogen unter kniehöhe. Dabei möcht ich dich mal mit Hörnchen sehen... Und wenn du so ein Berg im stehen fährst, hast du so oder so Probleme weil du dein Schwerpunkt zu weit vorne hast, daher kein Druck mehr auf dem Hinterrad, und somit drehst du im wahrsten sinne des WOrtes durch.


----------



## Ready To Race (31. Dezember 2006)

Also..
auch wenn ich nich so cross country fahrerin bin.. sondern eher in andere richtungen gehe..
hab ich natürlich ncoh ein ..noramles´´ rad.. und das hat auch solche teile drann..!
war damals immer mein wunsch.. weil es iwie echt mal entspannend is bei ner tour mal anders zu greifen und so.. aber.. wenn man sie nich hat.. ist man auch nich abhängig von denen.. ich kann nur sagen.. >>keine drann?<<keine drann machen!!!
die sind wie sau gefährlich...(hab welche aus ,,schwerem metall´´..und das teil hat meine hand total zerstört! man kann nich sagen es war ein unfall.. aba ich hab son teil abbekommen.. meine hand war eingeklemmt.. und das ,,hörnchen´´ bohrte sich schöön  oben in meine hand rein.. die dann schwarz anlief ..-.-
finger weg..!!

gruß patti


----------



## Deleted 39826 (31. Dezember 2006)

Nur mit KOmfort-AUsstattung


----------



## Jugee (1. Januar 2007)

Das mit den Barends scheint ein Problem der Neuzeit zu sein und der Enduro, Allmountainfraktion.

Ein XC Bike ohne Barends kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen oder den Fahrer gar ernst nehmen. Aber vielleicht liegt es ja auch daran, das ich in den `90ern stehengeblieben bin und damals niemals solche Fragen aufgekommen wären.

Sehr seltsam heutzutage...


Ciao
Jugee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones (1. Januar 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Nur mit KOmfort-AUsstattung



naja - zu einer besseren kletterfähigkeit trägt dieses setup nicht gerade bei  

aber wenn´s gefällt


----------



## ufp (1. Januar 2007)

jones schrieb:


> naja - zu einer besseren kletterfähigkeit trägt dieses setup nicht gerade bei
> 
> aber wenn´s gefällt


Und um genau das geht es eben *nicht*  , (um's gefallen).

Sondern um die *Funktion*.

Meiner Meinung nach völlig idiotisch  was die Stylepolizei dazu sagt.

Wenn's hilft, praktisch, nützlich, hilfreich etc. ist  .

mfg sv650-ufp
(Hörnchenfahrer)


----------



## jones (2. Januar 2007)

sv650-ufp schrieb:


> Und um genau das geht es eben *nicht*  , (um's gefallen).
> 
> Sondern um die *Funktion*.
> 
> ...



genau darum geht es mir doch auch - um die funktion.

und da es in den letzten posts unter anderem auch darum ging, dass man mit barends besser "klettern" kann. nur ist dies nicht unbedingt der fall, wenn man  einen VRO vorbau fährt - da helfen auch die barends nicht. das wollte ich sagen. 
style ist immer, was einem selber gefällt und ein rad individuell macht. hätte wohl shcreiben sollen: wer damit zurecht kommt


----------

